# Cujo vs. the family @ Christmas



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was so proud of Cujo. 

Cujo went to live with my parents at 18 weeks old. He is now three. My parents have six adult children, four of whom are married. The eldest is married to a a woman of three kids of her own, and one between them. The oldest two of these have spouses and six babies/children between them. My older sister has a few toddlers. And my other older brother has a twelve year old. 

All of these people decended on my parents house today. Between the Christmas tree, unwrapping going on in three rooms, ham and potato salad in the kitchen, cookies and kalochkies throughout, and a few people going in and out to the porch to smoke, children screaming and running, and a piano going most of the time, I think it is safe to say it was chaos. 

There were three two year olds, a one year old, five, six, and seven year olds, and a pair of twelve year old boys. 

Worse yet my oldest brother who is the major antagonist since his birth was also there. 

At one point the police came. My parents have a business, a tack room with an entrance into the house. The six and five year old "bumped" the buttons of the alarm. They came in and Cujo never made a peep. He followed him through the house though and supervised as Dad fixed the alarm. We offered the officer ham and cookies. 

Cujo was absolutely perfect entire time. Most of the chaos is over. Piano is still going, and the house is filled mostly with adults, but yet a few teens and two todlers. Cujo is curled at my feet. He allowed the one little girl to climb over him a couple of times to give hugs good bye. 

Pretty good for a dog with no obedience classes, socialization, who lives with an old retired couple. At one point the one year old tried to curl up within the dog's curled body. Cujo was so gentle and careful, not knocking anyone over. Cujo is a big, energetic boy, about 96 pounds.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good boy Cujo. Maybe it's time to change your name


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome... that is a really good dog!!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

what a good boy! merry xmas cujo, i hpe they gave you lots of chicken or turkey and ham.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, but Cujo LOVES his name. When I brought him over to Mom's she did not like Monty -- my sister's name for him. So we tried some things on him, when he heard Cujo, he really liked it. 

Then my other sister looked up the meaning: indomitable force. That was before Mom made her watch the movie. In the book though, Cujo was the best dog, loved by the whole neighborhood. It wasn't his fault he got sick. 

And then, add to it, that when the Apple heating guys came to the house, Cujo tried to follow the guy upstairs, and Mom called him using his name, and the guy turned with his jaw dropped. Cujo LOOKS like a Cujo. So now he is famous and the HVAC guys are telling stories about him through the county. 

The mailman knows Cujo. And we want all the barefoot handcuffed jail breakers to know that Cujo lives here. 

While the dog is not for protection, he is a deterrent.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That's ok, I have a cat named after a Stephen King book/movie animal too... His name is Church.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to call my parents cat, Kitty, Church when she was being viscious.


----------

